# BBS RC 040 assembly question



## Dr.Simon (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi, 
I can't decide how I should to assembly my BBS RC 040, in ordinary way is everything ok, but I realy need some extra offset, so I'm thinking to assemby them in wrong ordet, put centres in top of the barell, but is that safe? 
normal:









and wrong order:


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

It's ok... You provided a picture of them mounted like that... :screwy:


----------



## jonpwn (Aug 13, 2010)

first of all those are rc 090's
second of all you cannot because they are two piece, and the second picture you posted is of bbs rs, which is 3 pieces. the face and barrel are attached like this:


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

jonpwn said:


> first of all those are rc 090's
> second of all you cannot because they are two piece, and the second picture you posted is of bbs rs, which is 3 pieces. the face and barrel are attached like this:


you wrong with almost all bbs wheels that are 2 piece the barrel and lip are one piece and the face is the other piece 

you can face mount them its safe


----------



## Dr.Simon (Feb 3, 2009)

> first of all those are rc 090's


yuo wrong, those are RC 040, it's 7.5J and ET41. RC 090 is 8J and ET20, but both they are 5style rims, and yes the barel and lip goes in one piece 

p.s. I provided a picture, but I'm not shore if it safe, maby it's only for show...


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Dr.Simon said:


> p.s. I provided a picture, but I'm not shore if it safe, maby it's only for show...


They drove to the show right....  Think about it logically, why would it matter on either a 2 or 3 piece wheel?


----------



## Dr.Simon (Feb 3, 2009)

I think so too, but I found many pics of wheels asembled like that...


----------



## jonpwn (Aug 13, 2010)

oh oops sorry for giving wrong information twice  

i think what you're trying to do is called reverse mounting, maybe searching that will give you more info


----------

